# The fattest states are Mississippi and West Virginia



## Catlady (Nov 6, 2019)

The skinniest states are Colorado and Utah

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/americas-most-and-least-obese-states-192502772.html


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 6, 2019)

Mississippi is always the fattest.   Do people of Walmart by state and you'll see it!   I was in the produce section one day when a little boy asked his mom if he could have an apple.  She had a cart full of junk and processed foods but told him fruit was too expensive.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 6, 2019)

According to WalletHub, Missouri came in at Number 22.  It seems that everywhere I go, there is almost a majority of people who are noticeably overweight.  If this State ranks that far down, Mississippi was be filled with people who are waddling around like a beached walrus. 

BTW, according to the CDC, Obesity and its various side effects accounts for almost 1/3rd of our nation's health care costs.  Between Obesity, and our ridiculous prescription drug prices, it's no wonder that health care costs here are almost double those of other nations.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 6, 2019)

I found interesting the info about cholesterol, I wonder if the states with highest cholesterol are also the ones with the most heart problems.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
One of the most important predictors of obesity — aside from physical activity — is diet. So it’s no wonder that the top five places with the highest levels of cholesterol also align with the fattest overall. Louisiana took the first spot as the state with the largest percentage of adults with high cholesterol, followed by Kentucky, Mississippi, West Virginia and Oklahoma. The places with the lowest are Montana, followed by South Dakota, Vermont, Minnesota and Wyoming.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 6, 2019)

The states with the most heart disease=

*Heart disease* is responsible for the *most* deaths worldwide for both men and women of all races. As of 2016, 28.2 million *U.S.* adults were diagnosed with *heart disease*.
...
*As of 2016, the deadliest states are:*

Mississippi.
Oklahoma.
Arkansas.
Alabama.
Louisiana.
Nevada.
Kentucky.
Michigan.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Mississippi is always the fattest.   Do people of Walmart by state and you'll see it!   I was in the produce section one day when a little boy asked his mom if he could have an apple.  She had a cart full of junk and processed foods but told him fruit was too expensive.


 In many of our supermarkets, fruit is laid out in strategically placed baskets for children to help themselves to a piece for free.. . Mainly  Apples, bananas, and  oranges .


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2019)

The fattest states also do not fare well when it comes to education and income.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2019)

PVC said:


> The skinniest states are Colorado and Utah


They must not have done Texas yet!!!!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 7, 2019)

Pepper said:


> The fattest states also do not fare well when it comes to education and income.



I think it's education that's the key.  Obesity studies in the state show that those with the highest percentage of obesity are the least educated.   Not always from some educated obese people I know, but usually that's the case.   The most recent education rankings I saw had MS as third worst state behind Alabama and Louisiana which rank third and sixth in obesity respectively.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks like mostly southern states.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 7, 2019)

Not meaning to start a political debate because this is straight fact, so not grist for the debate mill; obesity rates in Mississippi also fall along political party lines.  The blue voting counties in the first map are almost to a county the darkest blue on the obesity map.   Realize that this is polar opposite to some other parts of the country, but is fairly standard in the Deep South.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_United_States_presidential_election_in_Mississippi





https://www.countyhealthrankings.org/app/mississippi/2014/measure/factors/11/map


----------



## Catlady (Nov 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> In many of our supermarkets, fruit is laid out in strategically placed baskets for children to help themselves to a piece for free.. . Mainly  Apples, bananas, and  oranges .


Just curious if they found out it gets abused, adults taking one or children taking more than one?  I still think it's a kind gesture.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> They must not have done Texas yet!!!!!


I found this under a link in the website I posted above.  Texas is number 16 on the list, not too shabby but not good, either.  Arizona is #43, YAY!  And I see lots of overweight people here, I can't imagine living in Mississippi!

https://wallethub.com/edu/fattest-s...com/edu/fattest-states/16585/#ask-the-experts


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 7, 2019)

PVC said:


> ... I can't imagine living in Mississippi!



It's sad when you look around.  My mom owned a medical supply/uniform store until 10 years or so ago.  Medical scrubs run a couple of sizes more forgiving than regular clothes.   Even in extra smalls, some petite, thin women are swallowed up.  Given that, she had to keep in a stock of 5X uniforms.  One customer actually had to order scrub material in the color required for her job and have her scrubs made because the 5Xs were too small.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2019)

PVC said:


> Texas is number 16 on the list, not too shabby but not good, either.


Not too shabby considering the population..


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 7, 2019)

I read an article that stated that obesity is second only to smoking as the number one cause of premature death.


----------

